

Steve Ballmer Recruits HR Person with a Golf Club - byosko
http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=42079
Lisa Brummell tells Business Week how Steve Ballmer "convinced" her to take on an HR position she didn't want by smashing a golf club to bits in her office, during a meeting. Interesting recruiting technique.
======
dfranke
This might be amusing if it weren't badly-written to the point of incoherence.

